# Spiele Pc meinung gefragt



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo bin hier neu im forum und hab mich jetzt etwas erkundigt da ich mir nen neuen Pc zulegen möchte für kleines geld der aber halbwegs akutelle spiele zum laufen bringt.
Dabei bin ich auf diese angebot gestoßen:

shinobee Gamer PC #3699 AMD Phenom X6 1055T HEXACORE: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Meine fragen sind jetzt:

-Wie ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?
-Wo sind schwächen zu erkennen?
-Was wird damit möglich sein in bezug auf spiele(was wird aktuell laufen und was nicht)
-Kennt ihr alternativen?

freue mich auf eure antworten 

mfg


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Lass dir lieber hier etwas zusammenstellen. Komplett-PC`s haben meist 1-2 minderwertige Komponenten verbaut und sind mMn oft überteuert... Hier mal eine Empfehlung für 500-550€:


Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a614775.html
Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Predator7888 (13. Juli 2011)

Willkomen im Forum

also erst mal grund legend von diesen pc´s auf amazon sollte man die finger lassen wenn die von heide pc shinobee oder so
weil damit habe ich im näheren bekanntenkreis schon erfahren dass die konfigurationen nicht stimmen und oder gar nicht erst geliefert werden.
 so nun zum eigentlichen erstmal in welcher auflösung spielst du und wo liegt dein preisliches maximum


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn die 550 Euro deinem Budget entsprechen, was du ausgeben kannst, geht da schon was, das besser ist als das, was du da kaufen kannst.


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

Also momentan spiele ich bei ner Auflösung von 1280x800 da ich den laptop von meiner freundin benutze da mein pc kaputt ist.Ich Spiele auch keine anspruchsvollen Spiele,hab es aber nach dem Kauf eines neuen wieder vor.
Preislimit liegt bei 600€.
Wenn möglich ist sollte der Pc auch zusammengebaut werden ist aber kein muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2011)

Gehäuse und Netzteil sind eher Billigklasse. Das Board ist ein veraltetes NVidia Board wo OC kaum möglich wäre, kostet auch stolze 35 Taler. Da ist das Angebot von facehugger um Längen besser und böte auch eien gewisse Zukunftssicherheit und OC Potenzial.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn du alles bei Hardwareversand bestellst, bauen die für 20€ extra auch zusammen. Da könnten allerdings die Preis etwas nach oben gehen, da Geizhals immer den günstigsten Shop zuerst anbietet... Mit dem empfohlenen Mobo wärst du auch für den kommenden Bulldozer gerüstet (bis zu 8 CPU-Kerne). Es geht natürlich auch mit einem Intel-Unterbau:

Mobo: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a637739.html
CPU: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580325.html

Rest: siehe oben...

Gruß


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

also einige teile die du vorschlägst wie z.b ram finde ich nicht bei hardwareversand erst garnicht.könntest mir vllt von dort was zusammenbasteln und dann hier reinsetzten?


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> also einige teile die du vorschlägst wie z.b ram finde ich nicht bei hardwareversand erst garnicht.könntest mir vllt von dort was zusammenbasteln und dann hier reinsetzten?


Immer dieser Stress Warte...


Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4 Sockel AM3+ ATX DDR3 | hoh.de
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black EditionE 4x3.20GHz AM3 Box125W | hoh.de
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 92mm 800-2800rpm | hoh.de
RAM: Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus | hoh.de
NT: Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de
Graka: Asus EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ) | hoh.de
Gehäuse: Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware Versand | hoh.de
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NP21 DVD IDE bulk | hoh.de
Das BS ist dort ganz schön teuer (100€) vielleicht kannst du das ja auch woanders bestellen. Genug Auswahl hast du ja...

Gruß


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

hehe danke dir erstmal,werd mir das ganze mal anschauen und mich dann gleich nochmal melden.ja das BS kauf ich mir dann woanders soll ja nicht daran scheitern


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Ein AM3+ Brett solltest du auf jeden Fall nehmen, ist dann kompatibel mit Bulldozer. Einfach dann die CPU tauschen, wenn der Phenom nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein AM3+ Brett solltest du auf jeden Fall nehmen, ist dann kompatibel mit Bulldozer. Einfach dann die CPU tauschen, wenn der Phenom nicht mehr reicht.


Ist ja in meiner Konfig drin... 

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ist ja in meiner Konfig drin...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich meine auch nicht dich, sondern den TE, falls er jetzt meint, das Brett gegen ein billigeres austauschen zu müssen.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht dich, sondern den TE, falls er jetzt meint, das Brett gegen ein billigeres austauschen zu müssen.


Neenee, das gibt sonst Mecker Außerdem wollte er sich ja noch einmal melden, zum Feintuning... ich bin dann erstmal raus.

Gruß


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

So hab mir das ganze nun mal angeschaut,BS kauf ich dann bei ebay für 61,50.

Gesamtpreis würde damit mit versand bei 621,58 liegen.
Kann man am Preis noch irgendwas machen?so unter die 600 drücken?

mfg​


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Board könnte man ein ASUS M5A87 870 Sockel AM3+ ATX DDR3 | hoh.de nehmen. Ist ein paar € günstiger, aber eben halt auch schlechter ausgestattet. Musst Du halt schauen, welche Ausstattung Dir wichtig ist.

Wenn Dir die Lautstärke nicht wichig ist, könntest Du auch den boxexd-Kühler nehmen und den Hyper TX3 weglassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> Gesamtpreis würde damit mit versand bei 621,58 liegen.
> Kann man am Preis noch irgendwas machen?so unter die 600 drücken?


 
Meinst du jetzt die Zusammenstellung von facehugger?


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

Genau richtig quant

Ich würde gern da sparen wo es halt nicht arg stark ins Gewicht fällt,lasse mich gern von euch beraten.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ein günstigeres Case?: Thermaltake V3 Black Edition (VL80001W2Z) | hoh.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

DA geht schon was.
Statt des 955 einen Athlon nehmen, statt des Aurum ein XFX Core nehmen, am Brett sparen, CPU Kühler weglassen und ein 2x2GB Kit nehmen.


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

So ich bin zu dem fazit gekommen das es auf die 20 euro jetzt auch nicht mehr so wirklich drauf ankommt.

so weiter gehts nun:

was kann ich von dem system erwarten wo wird es an seine grenzen stoßen?welche spiele werden sich spielen lassen welche nicht?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung, muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Dem Phenom II geht so schnell nicht die Luft aus, und für die Grafikkarte würde sich ein Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 anbieten, damit hat die im Moment keine Probleme


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

ok hört sich ja soweit ganz okay an,wie schaut es mit dem zusammenbasteln aus?
hab sowas noch nie gemacht.ist es als laien zu schaffen?


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> ok hört sich ja soweit ganz okay an,wie schaut es mit dem zusammenbasteln aus?
> hab sowas noch nie gemacht.ist es als laien zu schaffen?


Jeder fängt einmal klein an. Viel falsch machen kann man nicht (ist ähnlich wie Lego...) Vielleicht hast du ja einen Kumpel/Freund/Bekannten der so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat... zu zweit macht das ganze noch mehr Spaß und man hat wieder etwas dazu gelernt Im Net gibt es auch genügend Anleitungen (YouTube...) 

PS: Mit dem Sys und der Auflösung solltest du jedes aktuelle Game auf hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen zocken können.

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du Dir vorher ein How-to (z.B. von der_knoben) durchliest, bzw. Dir eins danebenlegst, das Mainboardhandbuch befolgst, und den RAM vom Netzteil unterscheiden kannst, sollte das kein Problem sein. Außerdem gibt es  auch How-to Videos auf youtube (Kühlermontage), und Hilfe hier im Forum 

edit: facehugger war schneller


----------



## Doom (13. Juli 2011)

Den zusammenbau schaffste schon da gibts einige Erklärungen hier im Forum


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

ok super vielen dank für eure hilfe,wenns soweit ist und ich net weiter komm meld ich mich


----------



## Thyrel (13. Juli 2011)

nochmal ne kleine frage,da ich nicht so viel speicherplatz benötige kam mir die idee:

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ) | hoh.de

durch 

Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB SATA II 7200rpm 16MB (HD502HJ) | hoh.de

zu ersetzen.

Frage:hat das irgendwelche auswirkungen aufs system?oder ist halt nur speicherplatz weniger?

mfg


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> nochmal ne kleine frage,da ich nicht so viel speicherplatz benötige kam mir die idee:
> 
> Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ) | hoh.de
> 
> ...


Hat keine Folgen. Aber die 10€ mehr machen den Braten auch nicht fett. Und man weiß ja nie, später heißt es vielleicht: hätte ich Dummkopf mal doch die große Platte genommen. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Die Spinpoint F3 500 ist leiser. Sonst hat das keine Auswirkungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Ist halt nur ein Platter.


----------



## Thyrel (14. Juli 2011)

so ich bin mal wieder da mit ner neuen frage

und zwar:wofür benötigt man ne ssd platte?was bringt sie?


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> so ich bin mal wieder da mit ner neuen frage
> 
> und zwar:wofür benötigt man ne ssd platte?was bringt sie?


Eine SSD beschleunigt das Booten des PC`s erheblich und Programme werden sehr schnell geladen, fast verzögerungsfrei... Games werden ebenfalls schneller geladen, im Spiel bringt sie jedoch keine Vorteile

Fast vergessen: sie arbeitet fast geräuschlos. Notwendig ist sie mMn jedoch (noch) nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Thyrel (14. Juli 2011)

kann man eine ssd platte nachträglich auch noch nachrüsten?
und was sagt ihr zu der hier:

Kingston SSDNow S100 16GB 2,5" SATAII | hoh.de

P-/L verhältnis ok?oder lohnt es sich doch dann eher ein paar € mehr aufzugeben?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Mit einer 16GB-Platte kannst Du so gut wie nichts anfangen. Und SSD-Caching ist imo Blödsinn. Minimum sind da 60 oder 64GB, z.B. eine Crucial M4 64GB SATA3 Mar. 88SS9174-BLD2 | hoh.de


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit einer 16GB-Platte kannst Du so gut wie nichts anfangen. Und SSD-Caching ist imo Blödsinn. Minimum sind da 60 oder 64GB, z.B. eine Crucial M4 64GB SATA3 Mar. 88SS9174-BLD2 | hoh.de


So siehts aus. Meist reicht die 64GB-Version für das BS und die wichtigsten Progs...

Gruß


----------



## Thyrel (14. Juli 2011)

ok also wenn ich mir dann später noch diese dazu hole müsste ich diese einfach nur einbauen,und dann das BS auf die platte übertragen oder was genau?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, eine SSD ist schnell nachgerüstet, und da würde ich dann Windows 7 frisch aufsetzen. Es gibt noch ein paar Sachen bei einer SSD zu beachten, die Einstellungen dafür macht z.B. der SSD Tweaker automatisch, wenn Du das nicht manuell machen möchtest.


----------



## Thyrel (17. Juli 2011)

So und wieder mal ich^^
Also das komplette Wunsch system besteht derzeit aus:

Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4 Sockel AM3+ ATX DDR3 | hoh.de
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black EditionE 4x3.20GHz AM3 Box125W | hoh.de
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 92mm 800-2800rpm | hoh.de
RAM: Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus | hoh.de
NT: Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de
Graka: Asus EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB SATA II 7200rpm 16MB (HD502HJ) | hoh.de
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün ATX | hoh.de
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NP21 DVD IDE bulk | hoh.de

Morgen sollen schonmal die erste Teile bestellt werden.Und zwar Gehäuse,Cpu Kühler und Laufwerk.

Jetzt hab ich mir mal wieder überlegt nicht 60€ mehr auszugeben und nicht vllt auf den:
Intel Core i5 2400 4x3.10 GHz So 1155 BOX | hoh.de
 zu setzen.

Jetzt die frage:

Bring der neue CPU einiges mehr an leistung sodass sich die 60 € dafür lohnen?
Wenn ja,passt der neue CPU mit den andernen Komponenten weiterhin dann zusammen?z.b CPU Kühler oder Brett?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du den i5-2400 nimmst, brauchst Du ein anderes Board, z.B. ein ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 oder ASRock H61iCafe, H61.

Kühler kannst Du dann weglassen, der boxed ist sehr leise.

Hier ein Performancerating: Test: Intel

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus


----------



## Thyrel (17. Juli 2011)

welches board würdest du mir den empfehlen von den beiden?
sind die 60€ unterschied im vergleich zum leistungsunterschied gerechtfertigt gegenüber dem amd?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sind beide etwa gleich. Der Intel eben teurer und entsprechend schneller.

Beide Boards sind für den Preis sehr gut ausgestattet, beide mit USB3 und SATA3. Das iCafe ist im ATX-Format, und hat mehr Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, das andere ist µATX. Hier ein Vergleich: Produktvergleich ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Thyrel (19. Juli 2011)

und wieder einmal die nervensäge^^

wird es mir möglich sein mein logitech 5.1 system am pc dann anzuschliessen mit dem brett:
ASRock H61iCafe, H61.

oder brauch ich noch ne soundkarte?

mfg


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2011)

Das Board hat einen 7.1 Audio Ausgang. Eine extra Soundkarte ist also nicht notwendig, außer bei Highend-Peripherie.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juli 2011)

Willst du dein System digital über den koaxial Anschluss verbinden? Mit dem Board gehts nur optisch oder eben analog.


----------



## aliriza (19. Juli 2011)

hier diese konfig ist super und günstig 

Intel i5-2400 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die graka kannse ja austauschen mit der 6870  aber sons ist alles gut und du bist sogar unter deinem budget


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2011)

aliriza schrieb:


> hier diese konfig ist super und günstig
> 
> Intel i5-2400 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> die graka kannse ja austauschen mit der 6870  aber sons ist alles gut und du bist sogar unter deinem budget



Ohne Board wird es aber nicht einfach


----------



## aliriza (19. Juli 2011)

oh vergessen  sry

hab ein board hinzugefügt 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-152280

wie gesagt die graka kannse austauschen gegen eine 6870

Diese Config http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-152628
habe ich mir bestellt.


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2011)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Lordac (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



aliriza schrieb:


> Diese Config Intel i5-2500K | Geizhals.at EU habe ich mir bestellt.


für das Asgard würde ich mir noch einen 120mm-Hecklüfter besorgen (so nicht vorhanden) und wie sieht es mit einem besseren CPU-Kühler aus?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

lüfter hole ich mir später wenn ich übertakten will  und cpu kühler auch ich denke an diese beiden 

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den Kühler nachträglich wechselst ist ein kompletter Ausbau des Mainboards anfesagt.
Daher würde ich lieber den Kühler immer gleich mitbestellen, es sei denn, du stehst auf das Basteln.
Edit: und ich glaube zum Übertakten ist der zu schwach, da würde ich lieber einen Kühler a la mugen 2, ekl nordwand, be quiet dark rock pro/advanced, ptolimatech genesis oder thermalright silverarrow nehmen.


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

Für den Preis ist der Xigmatek Gaia schon ok, ich schätze, so 3,6 bis 3,8 GHz sollten damit drin sein.

Die von tobibo genannten Alternativen wären aber schon ein Stück leistungsstärker


----------



## Lordac (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



aliriza schrieb:


> lüfter hole ich mir später wenn ich übertakten will


ich würde bei jedem Spiele-PC einen Front- und Hecklüfter installieren, egal ob mit oder ohne OC. Wenn man übertaktet empfehle ich immer gern ein Gehäuse welches auch noch über einen dritten Lüfter verfügt (Deckel-/Hecklüfter) z.B. das Cooler Master Elite 370 oder Sharkoon T9 Value.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## tobibo (20. Juli 2011)

Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde bei jedem Spiele-PC einen Front- und Hecklüfter installieren, egal ob mit oder ohne OC. Wenn man übertaktet empfehle ich immer gern ein Gehäuse welches auch noch über einen dritten Lüfter verfügt (Deckel-/Hecklüfter) z.B. das Cooler Master Elite 370 oder Sharkoon T9 Value.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er hat lüfter mit kühler verwechselt.


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

ja ein lüfter ist ja scon vorinstalliert bei der Asgard, werde einen hinten noch anbauen.

Ich werde dann wohl ein anderen kühler für die cpu nehmen den hier Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B .

Ich habe richtige probleme mit der bestellung bei anobo.de könnt ihr mir vllt weiter helfen.


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

wie ist der cpu kühler Deepcool Iceedge 400 NI


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat der in der PCGH nicht so toll abgeschnitten.


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

softy kannse mir vllt weiter helfen mit den problem bei anobo ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

Was ist das für ein Problem?


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

ich habe am samstag 6 artikel bestellt und am gleichen tag per überweisung gezahlt.
die gesamt summe war dann 359 € inklusive versand und mws.

am nexten tag habe ich cpu kühler dazu bestellt , auch bei anobo.de für 174 € 

ich habe ihnen mitgeteilt das sie beide bestellungen zusammen tun sollen oder mir das geld von der cpu zurück schicken sollen.

So dann habe ich ihnen gesagt das ich noch ein 8gb ram von g.skill will.

haben die auch dazu getan, aber inzwischen ist der preis von mainboard und paar anderen teilen gestiegen. die ich schon bestellt und bezahlt als die preise niedriger waren.

jetzt sind die preise inzwischen wieder gestiegen und die stellen mir das in rechung das sehe ich nicht ein. weil ich die teile bezahlt habe am selben da wo der preis bei 81 €lag jetz liegt der presis von mainboard bei 90 euro und die wollen das ich drauf zahle ich sehe das nicht ein.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Ich würde denen schreiben, dass sie entweder die alten Preise hernehmen sollen, oder Du andernfalls den ganzen Kram stornierst. Dann kannst Du entweder die Preise dort erneut beobachten, oder woanders bestellen.

Wie das rein rechtlich ist, also ob Du einen Rechtsanspruch auf die alten Preise hast, weiß ich nicht, außerdem ist eine juristische Beratung hier im Forum nicht gestattet.


----------



## aliriza (21. Juli 2011)

hmm...danke für den tipp aber ich wusste leider nicht sons wo ich es posten kann und habe shcon ein thread erstellt :/

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ng-bei-anobo-de-nur-probleme.html#post3230529


aber ich denke die preise werden eher steigen als sinken deswegen würde ich gerne drauf bestehen die alten preise zu zahlen.


----------



## Thyrel (22. Juli 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Willst du dein System digital über den koaxial Anschluss verbinden? Mit dem Board gehts nur optisch oder eben analog.


 
was heisst das genau?
ich will einfach nur alle 3 stecker reinstecken und das dann aus allen 5 boxen sound kommt^^^

so budget hat sich wieder etwas verändert, deswegen ziehe ich es in erwägung auf diese graka umzusteigen:

Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC 1024MB GDDR5 | hoh.de
statt
Asus EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de

und diese NT:
be quiet Pure Power 530W 80+ ATX 2.3 Lüfter 120mm | hoh.de
statt
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de

wäre alles weiterhin in ordnung?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

Für Full HD ist die GTX560Ti schon besser geeignet, für kleinere Auflösungen wäre die HD6870 gut ausreichend.

Beim Netzteil würde ich beim Rasurbo bleiben, das PurePower L7 ist ein aufgeblasenes Office-Netzteil, das Rasurbo basiert auf dem Cougar CM. Wenn dann würde ich ein be Quiet! aus der Straight Power E8-Serie nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Analog = Die Klinkenstecker, die man so kennt -> Klick!
Koaxial = Digital = Bessere Übertragung -> Klack!
Optisch = Übertragung per Licht = Vermutlich noch besser (aber nicht spürbar) und leuchtet lustig beim Reingucken  -> Klick Klack!

Google hätte geholfen!

Ich würde eher die Asus GTX 560 Ti nehmen, ist im Leerlauf leiser. Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI

Zum Rasurbo kann ich nichts sagen, das Pure Power ist aber ein gepimptes Office-Netzteil und taugt nicht so viel. Besser das Straight Power.


----------



## Thyrel (22. Juli 2011)

ok NT bleibt dann also,so nächste sache,wenn ich jetzt doch auf i5 2500k umsteige brauche ich dann ein neues board wieder als dieses?
ASRock H61iCafe H61 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de

und was bedeutet eigentlich beim NT Kabel-Mein boxensystem hat dann wohl analoge anschlüsse


----------



## Thyrel (22. Juli 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> ok NT bleibt dann also,so nächste sache,wenn ich jetzt doch auf i5 2500k umsteige brauche ich dann ein neues board wieder als dieses?
> ASRock H61iCafe H61 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de
> 
> und was bedeutet eigentlich beim NT Kabel-Management?


 
mein Boxensystem hat dann wohl analoge anschlüsse,also klappt das wohl


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Erneut wäre Google dein Freund 

Kabel Management heißt, dass du nicht benötigte Kabel abnehmen kannst um den PC aufgeräumter zu halten und den Luftstrom nicht zu stören. Gibt es teilweise (ATX-Stecker sind fest, die müssen ja eh dran) und komplett (alle Stecker abnehmbar).

Wenn du den 2500k nimmst (und somit vermutlich übertakten wolltest), bräuchtest du ein P67/Z68-Board (min. 75€) und einen besseren CPU-Kühler (30€).


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

Das hier wäre ein erschwingliches vollmodulares Netzteil: SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Jop, FSP wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, FSP ist richtig.
Ansonsten gibts außer dem Silverstone und dem Rasurbo mWn keine empfehlenswerten Netzteile mit KM in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Thyrel (7. August 2011)

so mir sind nun 2 weitere fragen im kopf:

1.bei meinem Sharkoon T9 gehäuse ist ein blaues usb kabel vorhanden,es kommt wohl vom front panel(kann ich aber nicht ganz genau sagen)weisst jemand wofür das ist?hab in der anleitung nix weiteres dazu gefunden.

2.welches von diesen beiden MB würdet ihr mir derzeit empfehlen?
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & 78,92€
oder 
Asrock P67 PRO3 SE S1155 Intel P67 4XDDR3(2133MH) USB3.0 retail - Computer Shop - 74.24€

gibt bei den beiden irgendwelche unterschiede die es zu beachten gilt?

mfg


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Das blaue Kabel ist für den Front USB3- Anschluss. Dass muss nach hinten durch das Gehäuse gezogen werden, und wird dann am externen USB3 Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen.

Wenn Du auf PCI-Steckplätze verzichten kannst, reicth das Pro3 SE schon auch aus.


----------



## Abufaso (7. August 2011)

Das USB Kabel muss hinten an der Gehäuserückseite ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden.
Oder halt mit dem passenden Adapter intern ans MoBo.


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Das Asrock Pro3 hat aber keinen internen USB3-Port.


----------



## Abufaso (7. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das Asrock Pro3 hat aber keinen internen USB3-Port.



Sorry, hab ich doch glatt übersehen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Da brauchst es das Extreme 4 oder das Asus P8P67.


----------



## Thyrel (8. August 2011)

So ich werd wohl das MB kaufen:
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Jetzt hab ich vor mir ne Lüftersteuerung noch zu kaufen und zwar diese hier:

Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

und noch zusätzlich 3 lüfter: 

120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1500U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Gibts daran irgendwas auszusetzen oder sind die teile soweit in ordnung?
Kann ich sie steuerung problemlos ans MB anschliessen?

mfg


----------



## Abufaso (8. August 2011)

Die Steuerung hat mit dem MoBo nichts zu tun  Sie wird nur an das Netzteil und die Lüfter angeschlossen.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Die Silent Wings sind super, aber recht teuer. Wenn Du eh eine Lüftersteuerung verwenden willst, würden auch günstigere Lüfter vollkommen ausreichen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm. Oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Die Be Quiet! lohnen sich ebenso wie die Noiseblocker PL-1 nur für verdammt leise Systeme, daher sind die Enermax- oder die Scythe-Lüfter volkommen ausreichend!


----------



## Thyrel (8. August 2011)

So lern ich hier immer wieder was hinzu 

da dann denke ich werd ich diese nehmen:

Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Steuerung ist aber soweit ok?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Der Kaze Master soll sehr gut sein


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Jap, die Kaze Master ist sehr zu empfehlen, bei sowas sollte man nicht sparen!


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da brauchst es das Extreme 4 oder das Asus P8P67.



Was wäre denn mit dem Board hier:Asus P8P67 LE P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

hat das nen internen usb 3 port?

kann man damit auch noch den i5 2500k übertakten?

mfg


----------



## tobibo (14. August 2011)

Mit dem kann man schon übertakten, aber bei den LE Boards verwendet Asus nicht so hochwertige Bauteile, deshalb sind sie auch so billig.

Nimm liebet das normale P8P67 oder das Pro.


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

problem ist das sie zu teuer werden,suche halt nen board das nen internen usb3 port hat und mit dem man 2500k auch übertakten kann,sollte aber net über 90 liegen


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Wozu brauchst du internes USB 3.0?


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

um das sharkoon t9 frontpanel ans board anzuschliessen


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> um das sharkoon t9 frontpanel ans board anzuschliessen


 Das wird hinten ans Board angeschlossen, also extern!


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

ok dann also extern,was für boards würde es denn dann so geben?bis 90 €


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Meine Lieblingsvorschläge kommen von ASRock:

[FONT=&quot]Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) [/FONT]


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Es gäbe auch Adapter von Lian-Li oder In-Win: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter | Geizhals.at Österreich 
Dann könnte man den Front-USB3-Anschluss an einen internen Port anschließen.

Also z.B. beim Asus P8P67 (B3)


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Es gäbe auch Adapter von Lian-Li oder In-Win: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter | Geizhals.at Österreich
> Dann könnte man den Front-USB3-Anschluss an einen internen Port anschließen.
> 
> Also z.B. beim Asus P8P67 (B3)


 Genau das wäre ja ein Problem


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

ich habe jetzt gerade mal so ein kabel gesehen:

IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

kann ich dieses kabel an diese MB anschliessen und dadurch das Frontpanel nutzen?

ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Ja, müsste gehen. Kannte ich noch garnicht


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Thyrel schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt gerade mal so ein kabel gesehen:
> 
> IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> ...



*Nein*, denn Du brauchst ein Board mit internem USB3 Port. Hier kannst Du Dir was aussuchen : Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) P67 (B3)/Z68


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

hehe,ds kabel wird ja am board angeschlossen und zwar per(laut beschreibung): 1x USB 3.0 20-Pin intern (Buchse)

hab ich diesen anschluss am board eigentlich?
javascript:popWindow('http://www.ca...p_image.php?pID=16546&imgID=1',1000,955,true)
kann ihn jetzt nicht am bild erkennen oder bin blind


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

siehe oben


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

hab ihn zwar noch net entdeckt aber ich vertrau dir da einfach mal,werd ihn schon beim zusammenbau finden


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Lies bitte vorher das hier:



Softy schrieb:


> *Nein*, denn Du brauchst ein Board mit internem USB3 Port. Hier kannst Du Dir was aussuchen : Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) P67 (B3)/Z68


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

oh sry hatte deinen post garnicht bemerkt.hmm damit überstiegt des ganze doch den Preislichen rahmen,werd dann wohl drauf verzichten müssen,schade.Trotzdem danke.

mfg


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alles. Für den finalen Segen


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

Ok also

MB:ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

CPU:Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Graka:Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI 
1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop

Ram:TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

FP:Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II 
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB

NT:Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3
550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Gehäuse:Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster 
Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

BS:Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC)
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Computer Shop - Hardware,

CPU Lüfter:EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer

Lüftersteuerung:Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz
Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Gekauft sind bereits:Festplatte,Netzteil,Gehäuse und Laufwerk


Mfg


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Ich finde, das sieht prima aus


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

Schön zu hören,fehlen halt nur noch neues Headset(Oder Kopfhörer mit Mikro) und neuer Bildschirm.


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Kopfhörer ist der AKG K 530 nicht schlecht. Mikro gibts dazu günstig z.B. von Zalman.

Wie groß soll der Bildschirm sein? Budget?


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

Budget für beides zusammen liegt bei 200€ und Monitor sollte Max.22 Zoll haben


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Monitor könntest Du Dir mal den ASUS VH222H, 21.5" oder Samsung SyncMaster BX2250, 21.5" (LS22B5HVFH/LS22B5HVFE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland anschauen.

Aber bitte nicht bei pixmania bestellen


----------



## Thyrel (14. August 2011)

sagen mir beiden net ganz so zu vom optischen her,gibts osnst noch alternativen?
die kopfhörer auch.


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Hm. Vielleicht dieser hier?: LG Electronics Flatron W2253TQ, 21.5" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der schneidet relativ gut ab auf prad.de


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

Schaut super aus,Preislich auch voll im Rahmen,fehlen tut also nur noch Headset.Für 40€ und das bissel Bass drüberbringt


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Beim Headset würde ich Dir empfehlen, mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt "probezuhören". Denn die individuellen Vorlieben, nicht nur von der Bauweise, sondern auch vom Tragekomfort und Soundqualität sehr unterschiedlich. Da kann man schlecht was empfehlen.


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

ich hatte gesehen das beim monitor kein DVI kabel enthalten ist sondern nur VGA,ist der unterschied zwischen denn beiden anschlüssen so groß das es sich lohnt auf DVI zu setzen?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Ich würde schon ein DVI-Kabel dazu bestellen.


----------



## huntertech (15. August 2011)

VGA würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr einsetzen, der Unterschied ist enorm!

Versteif dich beim Sound nicht zu sehr auf den Bass. Die räumliche Ortung macht das Gehört über hochfrequente Geräusche, desto Stärker der Bass, desto schlechter die Ortung. Auch gehen Details unter. Mit einem ausgewogenen Klangbild hast du viel mehr Feeling für deine Umwelt und nimmst das Spiel viel realistischer wahr als wenn der Bass nur so vor sich indröhnt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2011)

DVI wäre schon Pflicht, da ansonsten das Signal mehrfach umgerechnet werden muss. Digital -> Analog -> Digital


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

Von der 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop lese ich in moment nix gutes,überall tauchen jetzt fehler auf.

also suche ich ne alternative.wie wäre es mit dieser hier: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V238-059R) | Geizhals.at EU ?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Die MSI ist auch sehr gut. Die Lüftersteuerung war in ersten Tests viel zu aggressiv, aber das ist afaik mittlerweile durch ein BIOS Update behoben.  Alternativ wäre die Asus im DC-II Design sehr gut.


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

denke dann wirds wohl die MSI werden,da mir die Asus im preis etwas zu hoch ist


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Die MSI gibt es aber nicht bei mindfactory. Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

ne das ist richtig,leider gibts die da net,muss die dann wohl woanders bestellen.


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

so der zusammenbau hat gestartet,jetzt das erste problem,das laufwerk was mir hier empfohlen wurde ist diese hier:

LG Electronics GH22NP21 IDE Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

und diese MB hab ich:

ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

jetzt hat der luafwerk aber nur nen ide anschluss und das MB nen sata und kein ide,ist mir gerade beim zusammenbau mal so aufgefallen.
was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Dir hier einer ein IDE-Laufwerk empfohlen hat .

Das solltest Du zurückschicken und Dir ein SATA Laufwerk bestellen, z.B. das LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

doch softy schau auf der ersten seite vorletzter beitrag,seit ich das laufwerk habe sind mehr als 2 wochen vergangen,kann ich es trotzdem noch zurückschicken?


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

So ein Shice. Da hat sich facehugger im Eifer des Gefechts wohl verguckt und falsch verlinkt. 

Kontaktiere am besten mal Atholon (mindfactory Staff) hier im Forum. Ich denke, der kann da schon was für Dich machen bezügl. zurückgeben.


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

ich hab diese laufwerk von HOH erworben =( kennst du da vllt auch ne kontaktperson?


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Achso. Nein, da kenne ich keinen. Die sollen aber recht kulant sein. Bestell den neuen halt auch dort, dann sind die Dir vielleicht wohl gesonnener


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

ja da werd ich wohl mal den kundendienst kontaktieren,rechnung ist ja noch alles vorhanden,wasn eigentlich der unterschied von Bulk und retail bei laufwerken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

Schick mal hoh eine Mail und erkläre das Dilemma, die sind sehr kulant und tauschen das Gerät bestimmt um.


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Bei bulk bekommst Du nur das Laufwerk, mit viel Glück in einer Plastikfolie verpackt 

retail ist mit buntem Karton, Handbuch, Software etc.

Bei einem DVD-Brenner reicht also bulk. Bei BluRay Laufwerken sollte man hingegen retail nehmen, denn dann ist i.d.R. eine Abspiel-Software für BD mit dabei.


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

Ja Mail ist schon draussen,ist halt etwas Ärgerlich jetzt,naja abwarten was sie sagen.Also die software bei nem normalen Laufwerk brauch ich nicht?


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Nö, es gibt so viel gute Brenn-Freeware, das reicht aus.

Du kannst ja einstweilen Windows7 über einen USB-Stick installieren, falls Du einen zweiten Rechner hast.


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

So next problem,und zwar hab ich die Lüftersteuerung schonmal mit dem Netzteil verbunden und das MB auch mit dem NT,wollte schonmal schauen ob die Lüftersteuerung anläuft,tut sie aber nicht,Pc gibt keine mucks von sich,das man das NT irgendwie testen?


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

keine ne antowrt?


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Ich würde den Rechner erstmal fertig zusammenbauen. 

Falls das Netzteil nicht anläuft, kannst Du es folgendermaßen testen:

Dazu machst Du alle Stromkabel ab und schließt nur einen oder zwei  Lüfter an. Dann biegst Du eine Büroklammer zurecht und verbindest den  grünen Pol des 20/24pin Stromstecker mit einem der schwarzen Pole. Wenn  das Netzteil läuft, ist es ok und Du kannst die Büroklammer rausziehen.  Wenn nix läuft ist das NT im Eimer.

Hier ein Link: Starten des NT’s ohne Mainboard (Kurzschließen)
Video How-to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FWXgQSokF4


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

Bau das System erst mal auf dem Schreibtisch zusammen, noch nicht im Case. Dann testen und wenn läuft, ins Case einbauen.
Aber die Abstandshalter nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thyrel (18. August 2011)

ok das kurzschliessen hat gefunkt,hmm frag mich nur sowie das netzteil nicht anläuft wenn der 24 pin stecker ans MB angeschlossen ist,sondern nur mit der büroklammer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Dann hast du ein Problem beim Brett, irgendwie die Kontakte vertauscht?


----------



## Thyrel (19. August 2011)

Nein denke nicht das irgendwelche kontakte vertauscht sind,muss dazu sagen das CPU noch nicht eingebaut ist,wollte einfach nur mal schauen ob NT anläuft und habs deswegen ans MB angeschlossen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Öhm. das sollte man nicht machen, bau den Rechner zusammen, du kannst das Brett nicht einfach einschalten und keine CPU ist verbaut, so kannst du deine Hardware schrotten.


----------



## Thyrel (19. August 2011)

gut weiss ich bescheid,also wird wohl daran gelegen haben


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde den Rechner erstmal fertig zusammenbauen.



Einfach mal auf Softy hören...


----------



## Thyrel (19. August 2011)

wird gemacht chef


----------



## Thyrel (22. August 2011)

so nach langen warten meldete sich HOH wegen dem laufwerk...
sie wollen es nicht zurück nehmen
werd dann wohl das anderen direkt bei MF mitbestellen müssen.


----------



## Softy (22. August 2011)

Da würde ich mich nochmal schriftlich beschweren. So in der Art, dass Du bei  hoh.de wegen des angeblich guten Supports bestellt hast. Wenn sie das nicht zurücknehmen, wirst Du eben in Zukunft bei kulanteren Händlern bestellen. Blabla. Vielleicht hilft's was.


----------



## Thyrel (22. August 2011)

ja das hab ich alles schon hinter mir,wollte ja direkt mir da das neue laufwerk kaufen,hat aber alles nix gebracht,am ende kam schon garkeine antwort mehr von seitens HoH.


----------



## Softy (22. August 2011)

Das hätte ich nicht von hoh.de erwartet


----------



## Thyrel (22. August 2011)

ja ich auch nicht unbedingt,naja ist halt jetzt so,neues wird dann halt alles bei MF gekauft und gut is


----------

